Ask HN: What code snippet tool can you recommend? - Michie
======
karmakaze
Don't know what you want from it but I use Sublime Text (which I keep open as
scratch pads) and GitHub gists and rarely and untitled file in my IDE.

------
rover1
I use and recommend Notepad++ under plugins admin tool the addon called
Snippets.

